# while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ...



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

V8
































It was sold by Audiconnection a few years back (they literally took their website apart within the last 3 days; I bought the car 2 days ago.)
I will need much training, counseling, and money to have and own this car.
I will be asking lots of questions on Audifans, the Carlounge, Audiworld, etc etc.
I always wanted a Type 44 or UrS car, but I really thought I'd end up with a 91 or 95 Avant. But this beast is so rare, I had to go for it. 
I've heard 3 numbers as to how many V8Q 5-spds were originally imported to the US: 79, 76, and 47. Audiconnection (Germanautoconnection) said it was one of seven. I'll take it.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (sieben)*

that's a beautiful car man...best of luck w/ it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (sieben)*

Oh man!







Looks gourgeous in pearl!







Do I spot black tail lamps?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Oh man!







Looks gourgeous in pearl!







Do I spot black tail lamps?









it did have darkened tail lamps when the Audiconnection had it (and took those pix), however an interim owner took them off and replaced them with traditional ones. I like the dark look, but I've always been of the opinion that I want everyone to see 100% of potential light coming from the brake or turn signal lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The sound of the engine is so schweet!


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (sieben)*

That's is a beautiful car


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_I like the dark look, but I've always been of the opinion that I want everyone to see 100% of potential light coming from the brake or turn signal lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You should get some proper black tails then.
http://sites.internet.lu/folde...n.htm


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: while I wait for my B8 I thought I'd get a ... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
You should get some proper black tails then.
http://sites.internet.lu/folde...n.htm

I've considered it. 
I wish they'd get going on that "HIDs for older Audis" program that is on hold.


----------



## 2226 (Mar 6, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!








Isn't that a AudiConnection auto to 5-speed conversion? Apparently quite a mission to do, but AudiConnection have it down proper from what I hear. You should wonder over to TDIF.com and motorgeek.com forums as well for much V8 goodness.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (2226)*

damn.... I mean, damn!
really really clean! More pics pa-lease!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (2226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2226* »_Absolutely beautiful!








Isn't that a AudiConnection auto to 5-speed conversion? Apparently quite a mission to do, but AudiConnection have it down proper from what I hear. You should wonder over to TDIF.com and motorgeek.com forums as well for much V8 goodness.









Actually, it was originally a 5-speed, and Audiconnection did not do it. But it did pass through their hands a few years back, and some of the pix above were from their ad of that car in 2005.
Ironically, Audiconnection redesigned their website almost the same day I brought the car home, and their ad of the car is no longer there.
I've been to the geek a few times, but tdif is new to me, so I'll check it out.
Better suspension in a few weeks, and my dream: 6-speed with tall 5th and 6th......


----------



## KaPitaN Ho0k! (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (sieben)*

wow!! i gotta admit, i'm pretty jealous. beauty of a car man. congrats!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

